# RV Leaks Repair and Roof Repair Procedure



## isabelrichard (Feb 5, 2018)

Procedure to repair Rv roof. EPDM coatings would like to thank one its customers for sending in this application video. We hope our viewers will find it informative. Please give us a call with any questions at 610-298-1989. Liquid Roof has over a 25 year history of success in the RV industry.

Watch this:


----------

